# So is Rashad still the most hated fighter??



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

funny....I see no threads giving thanks and praise for his win...guess this will be the first 

I thought Rashad looked damn good out there last night and dominated Tito. As far as the guillotine choke, you can see Rashad has been working on sub defense like crazy (people forget he is a BJJ blackbelt).

I think it is time the lay to rest all the nonsense and bullsh!t. People have been downplaying Rashad's abilities and giving credence to the other fighter just "having a bad night" or "taking the fight on short notice"

much blessings Rashad


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

people will always hate hashad and only me and spoken and the dark knight have been vocal rashad fans


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> people will always hate hashad and only me and spoken and the dark knight have been vocal rashad fans


Ive been a Rashad Evans fans since 2008 (Salmon headkick)....then again Ive also been told I only like Rashad because he's Black like me :thumb02: :laugh:

[email protected] the responses I got on this forum after he beat Forrest


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] there being more threads on Dennis Hallman's shorts than on the main event, smh


people are too predictable :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sekou said:


> Ive been a Rashad Evans fans since 2008 (Salmon headkick)....then again Ive also been told I only like Rashad because he's Black like me :thumb02: :laugh:
> 
> [email protected] the responses I got on this forum after he beat Forrest


i wasnt around then but i imagine it was because of him taunting forrest in that one bit which really wasnt that bad, eh rashad is gonna be champ in roughly 5 months or less from now anyways so deal with it haters


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

He's still in the discussion, I think Koscheck and Bisping are more "hated". One good fight doesn't erase years of bad blood and sitting out for a year to protect your "brand" is pretty repugnant.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

not as long as Koscheck is around.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

John8204 said:


> One good fight doesn't erase years of bad blood and sitting out for a year to protect your "brand" is pretty repugnant.


dude, is the nitpicking really necessary?

be honest.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I still can't stand him no matter how good he looks, his bad personality makes me unable to like him.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Always generally liked him, never got what the hate was about. Although he did bore me in the Rampage fight and a couple of others. Other than that, I think with him and many others like Bisping, it's just a case of TUF hangover.

But he's definitely a top notch well-rounded fighter, one of the rare ones excellent in all 3 core MMA skills (NCAA Div I wrestler, BJJ Black belt, and top notch MT and boxing with plenty of finishes). And despite what people claim, he comes across as a good human being and relatively down to earth guy.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rashad is 16-1 he's definitely a top dog and he just finished Tito which is no easy task. The people that hate him for his personality need to get over themselves.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

He was one of my favorite fighters on TUF. I've defended him for so long it just got dumb so I just didn't even bother anymore and let the ignorant haters hate. He seems like a cool down to earth guy to me. Will always be one of my favs. He's a top 5 fighter but he's got his hands full with JBJ whcih I got tired of defending too along with Dana lol There's a lot of haters on this site lately it seems.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know how you can say he's the most hated fighter in the UFC. I think Koscheck and Brock are two of the most hated fighters and there is probably another fighter or two ahead of Rashad that I can't think of right now.

I wouldn't take this events booing too seriously though, it is Philly after all.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't like him but I'm not a hater. I was real turned off by his attitude on the Ultimate Fighter and in previous fights afterwards. Most of his high-level fights are thought to be won by certain circumstances and I think that's where alot of the hate comes from.

"Brad Imes really beat Rashad"
"He barely got by Sam Hoger"
"He barely got by Bonnar"
"Tito would have won if it wasn't for the point deduction"
"Bisping really beat Rashad"
"Chuck Liddell was beating Rashad and has a glass chin"
"Forrest was winning until he broke his hand"
"Thiago Silva would have beaten Rashad if he had a good back"
"Rampage was out of shape"

And I guarantee you know we will hear:

"Tito fought on 2.5 weeks notice"


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Ari said:


> I don't like him but I'm not a hater. I was real turned off by his attitude on the Ultimate Fighter and in previous fights afterwards. Most of his high-level fights are thought to be won by certain circumstances and I think that's where alot of the hate comes from.
> 
> "Brad Imes really beat Rashad"
> "He barely got by Sam Hoger"
> ...


posted one week ago



Sekou said:


> I see this so much on this forum and Sherdog alike :laugh:
> 
> *"He KO'ed an over the hill Chuck"*
> 
> ...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sekou said:


> dude, is the nitpicking really necessary?
> 
> be honest.


"Nitpicking" he's one of the multiple fighters who shut down the 205 division by going on hiatus, and he didn't even care enough to lie about an injury. 

Ryan Bader vs Antonio Noguiera (September 2010)
Quinton Jackson vs Lyoto Machida (November 2010)

In 8 months between Evan's win and UFC 126 we had 2 LHW fights with top 10 guys in it. That's an embarrassment for the sport.

Jackson sat out 14 Months 
Evans sat out 14 months
Silva sat out a year
Griffin sat out 8 months
Rua sat out 10 months
Nogueira pulled out of 2 of his last 4 fights

If you don't have a problem with what happened with this division I don't know if your a real fan. :dunno:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

John8204 said:


> "Nitpicking" he's one of the multiple fighters who shut down the 205 division by going on hiatus, and he didn't even care enough to lie about an injury.
> 
> Ryan Bader vs Antonio Noguiera (September 2010)
> Quinton Jackson vs Lyoto Machida (November 2010)
> ...


its happened countless times in other divisions and weight classes in MMA and other sports, and its never seemed to be a big deal.


Embarrasment for the sport?? Spare me dude. Stop reaching...you are making it seem like he got busted for juicing.

because you seem to be looking to grab any and every reason to justify some type of weird stance against Rashad...and thats just....odd.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Rashad had the misfortune to go back to back to back against some of the UFC's most popular figure heads.

He had to take the title from Forrest, who EVERYBODY loves, esspecially the casual fans.

Then he had to defend it against Machida who at the time everyone loved and was the hottest thing in MMA...

then his infamous feud with Rampage, who despite being the biggest trash talking piece of shit in all MMA has way more fans than Rashad.

Simply put, you can't face nothing but fan favorites, and expect to be a favorite.

He will most likely still be the hated fighter when he faces Jones... and yes I said when, Jones will crush Rampage.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> Rashad had the misfortune to go back to back to back against some of the UFC's most popular figure heads.
> 
> He had to take the title from Forrest, who EVERYBODY loves, esspecially the casual fans.
> 
> ...


don't forget Chuck.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> He had to take the title from Forrest, who EVERYBODY loves, esspecially the casual fans.


Ive never liked Forrest Griffin. Never been impressed with him.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I still got love for Rashad!!! Go Spartans!!!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sekou said:


> its happened countless times in other *divisions and weight classes in MMA* and other sports, and its never seemed to be a big deal.
> 
> because you seem to be looking to grab any and every reason to justify some type of weird stance against Rashad...and thats just....odd.


Countless, you mean never? I can't think of anytime this has happened in the UFC since Pride folded. Strikeforce maybe, but they don't have cards once or twice every month. Boxing...yeah big reason boxing sucks is because of guys "protecting their brand" and muddling the divisions up.

Having 205ers not fight rots the sport. It puts guys at the cut line in or near main events (Liddell, Jardine, Vera, Coleman) to make up for these guys for not fighting. What other division has a guy main eventing a PPV, losing and getting cut the next week. It's happened 3 times in 18 months (Coleman, Jardine, Liddell) in this Division.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't hate him. He's a great fighter and a very respected one too.

But,

I really can't see anyone currently being able to take JBJ belt! Not Rashad not anyone ...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The only theories I subscribe to are the Bisping and Silva fights.

I thought Bisping won that fight, and if Silva had not come in with an injured back I'm pretty sure he would have beaten Rashad.

Forrest and Chuck were winning, yes, but got caught, and that's what happens. Evans was losing and capitalized on their mistakes. I think Forrest Griffin personally has one of the most overrated "hearts" in the UFC. 

This is how I rank the LHW Division:

Jon Jones
Lyoto Machida
Rashad Evans
Mauricio Rua
Quinton Jackson
Phil Davis
Forrest Griffin
Alexander Gustaffson
Rich Franklin
Vladimir Matyushenko


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> "Nitpicking" he's one of the multiple fighters who shut down the 205 division by going on hiatus, and he didn't even care enough to lie about an injury.
> 
> Ryan Bader vs Antonio Noguiera (September 2010)
> Quinton Jackson vs Lyoto Machida (November 2010)
> ...


You said Rashad is "protecting his brand". But nothing is more detrimental to a fighters "brand" than to take the Davis fight even though he was already number one contender. He could have waited even longer to take on Jones, after waiting on Shogun and getting injured himself. But no he decided he wanted another fight until Jones recovered, and Rampage snuck in to take a title fight.

Rashad isn't the bad guy here. In fact I have no idea why he gets such bad press. From what I see he's a cool dude


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

hellholming said:


> not as long as Koscheck is around.


This.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> You said Rashad is "protecting his brand". But nothing is more detrimental to a fighters "brand" than to take the Davis fight even though he was already number one contender. *He could have waited even longer to take on Jones, after waiting on Shogun and getting injured himself. But no he decided he wanted another fight until Jones recovered, and Rampage snuck in to take a title fight.*
> 
> Rashad isn't the bad guy here. In fact I have no idea why he gets such bad press. From what I see he's a cool dude


this is the reality that John8204 is pretending to ignore. :thumbsdown:

Everyone is using RashA as some whipping post.....after he got injured and the current champ faked a hand injury and Rampage managed to sneak in the mix after a lame Hamill fight that got him a title shot, smh

and yes...I still stand by my original post.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

i never got why evans is hated so damn much. He has a fighter mentally and sells fights and wins. Rampage does the same shit as rasahd but people love him including my self.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> people will always hate hashad and only me and spoken and the dark knight have been vocal rashad fans


I'm with you lads. I like Rashad, always have. Although I don't think he beats Bones unfortunately.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sekou said:


> this is the reality that John8204 is pretending to ignore. :thumbsdown:


This must be same reality that didn't let Evans/Rua happen three weeks later when he would have been medically cleared to fight.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I actually could not stand Rashad when he broke onto the UFC scene after TUF but the guy has really grown on me and I am now a fan. He has matured and transformed from a one dimensional wrestler into a Mixed Martial Artist. He proved it in this fight.

But watch...soon enough - if not already - we are going to hear "Oh big deal Rashad beat an old, past his prime Tito". And just a few weeks ago it was "Tito is back he beat Bader". The cycle will always continue. 


Anyways..back on topic. I'm a Rashad fan :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> I'm with you lads. I like Rashad, always have. Although I don't think he beats Bones unfortunately.


I have always been an evans fan except the time he fought rampage i was cheering for page. However when he fights bones, even though i know he has a slim chance of winning. I'm gonig to drive Limba crazy with my pro Evans mentally.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I have always been an evans fan except the time he fought rampage i was cheering for page. However when he fights bones, even though i know he has a slim chance of winning. I'm gonig to drive Limba crazy with my pro Evans mentally.


Evans would win this fight easily!

His striking is so much better and his footwork is basically on another level than Jones.

Rashad also showed that he can compose himself very well while being taken down.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Evans would win this fight easily!
> 
> His striking is so much better and his footwork is basically on another level than Jones.
> 
> Rashad also showed that he can compose himself very well while being taken down.


lol now ur just trolling. I hate jon jones but a dude that is mentally retarded can tell you he can knock evans out easily. Did you see last night during the exchange against the fence where him and tito were trading? tito got a few shots including a knee. Imagine what a dude with 9 inch reach advantage and better striking than tito will do?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> I actually could not stand Rashad when he broke onto the UFC scene after TUF but the guy has really grown on me and I am now a fan. He has matured and transformed from a one dimensional wrestler into a Mixed Martial Artist. He proved it in this fight.
> 
> But watch...soon enough - if not already - we are going to hear "Oh big deal Rashad beat an old, past his prime Tito". And just a few weeks ago it was "Tito is back he beat Bader". The cycle will always continue.
> 
> ...


I agree with you buddy, I used to have Rashaad down as my least favorite fighter a few years ago, boring one dimensional Fitch type fighter. now hes a different fighter altogether, looks to finish and puts on good fights.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> lol now ur just trolling. I hate jon jones but a dude that is mentally retarded can tell you he can knock evans out easily. Did you see last night during the exchange against the fence where him and tito were trading? tito got a few shots including a knee. Imagine what a dude with 9 inch reach advantage and better striking than tito will do?


Jones striking sucks actually. You can see it when you watch him fight.

Not to mention if Evans takes him down and Jones is on his back for the first time against an elite MMA Wrestler.

I never troll when I am talking about MMA.


and I am not really a Fan of Evans.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I absolutely hate Rashad. He was taunting Tito in this fight too and I really don't like that. But after saying that he did look much better then the Rampage fight. But Tito took him down briefly and almost subbed him. I am pretty sure Jones is going to destroy him if they fight.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate Rashad because he voluntarily sat out and refused to fight anybody for 14 months because he wanted to "protect his brand" and save his spot in the title shot vacancy. This very concept of ducking and dodging fights while protecting your brand and padding your record is what makes boxing a poorly run sport and I would hate for MMA to go down that same road.

For this reason and this reason alone I dislike Rashad and am very glad that he never got the title shot that he sat out so long for, and am even more happy that Rampage got a shot before he did! :laugh:


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Always generally liked him, never got what the hate was about. Although he did bore me in the Rampage fight and a couple of others. Other than that, I think with him and many others like Bisping, it's just a case of TUF hangover.
> 
> But he's definitely a top notch well-rounded fighter, one of the rare ones excellent in all 3 core MMA skills (NCAA Div I wrestler, BJJ Black belt, and top notch MT and boxing with plenty of finishes). And despite what people claim, he comes across as a good human being and relatively down to earth guy.


I agree, Rashad doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Evans would win this fight easily!
> 
> His striking is so much better and his footwork is basically on another level than Jones.
> 
> Rashad also showed that he can compose himself very well while being taken down.


No way! Jones will make Rashad look like Gary Coleman when they fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Jones striking sucks actually. You can see it when you watch him fight.
> 
> Not to mention if Evans takes him down and Jones is on his back for the first time against an elite MMA Wrestler.
> 
> ...



Fixed it for yah. No need to thank me.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> No way! Jones will make Rashad look like Gary Coleman when they fight.


you will see..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I remember when Hashad KO'd Chuck...easily the most bizarre reaction to a KO EVER.

The whole crowd was pissed off, except Hashad's wife. :laugh:



kc1983 said:


> I actually could not stand Rashad when he broke onto the UFC scene after TUF but the guy has really grown on me and I am now a fan. He has matured and transformed from a one dimensional wrestler into a Mixed Martial Artist. He proved it in this fight.
> 
> But watch...soon enough - if not already - we are going to hear "Oh big deal Rashad beat an old, past his prime Tito". And just a few weeks ago it was "Tito is back he beat Bader". The cycle will always continue.
> 
> ...


I was just in that that thread pre-fight going on about how generally stupid MMA fans were at times.

Tito never had a shot at winning that fight, Tito has won freaking win in 7 fights. The only reason I was even getting remotely excited for that fight was to see how Hashad looked in terms of his skills, and he looked great.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I have always been an evans fan except the time he fought rampage i was cheering for page. However when he fights bones, even though i know he has a slim chance of winning. *I'm gonig to drive Limba crazy with my pro Evans mentally.*


2nd LOL od this evening for me, regarding Jones vs Evans.

You won't drive me crazy.

I'm gonna stay out of this "drama-talk".

It's not worth it. 

I'm waiting for Jones to beat Jackson into retirement and then he will have the chance to make Evans look silly in the cage.

Can't wait.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> 2nd LOL od this evening for me, regarding Jones vs Evans.
> 
> You won't drive me crazy.
> 
> ...


Who you trying to fool Limba. Even i dont believe that you are going to stay out of the Evans vs Jones trash talk.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm kinda on the fence regarding Rashad, guess I'm pretty 'meh' when it comes to how I feel about him...

He can be entertaining and likable at times, but sometimes he is just a prick... Which is why I assume that he is human like so many of us are 

I don't mind Rashad, especially when he fights like he did last night


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Who you trying to fool Limba. Even i dont believe that you are going to stay out of the Evans vs Jones trash talk.


Of course i will say something :laugh: ..... "you crazy?!"

But i'm gonna keep it simple...what that means, remains to be seen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Of course i will say something :laugh: ..... "you crazy?!"
> 
> But i'm gonna keep it simple...what that means, remains to be seen.


haha i knew it.!

If you didnt participate in the pre hype talk with Evans and Rashad that would literally blow my mind. If Swick had a fight coming up i would not be able to resist defending him.

Sadly i dont know whats going on with Swick for a long time now. So sad... Swick come back to me.. plz.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> haha i knew it.!
> 
> If you didnt participate in the pre hype talk with Evans and Rashad that would literally blow my mind. If Swick had a fight coming up i would not be able to resist defending him.
> 
> Sadly i dont know whats going on with Swick for a long time now. So sad... Swick come back to me.. plz.


Swick out of fight against Silva at 134


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Evans would win this fight easily!
> 
> His striking is so much better and his footwork is basically on another level than Jones.
> 
> Rashad also showed that he can compose himself very well while being taken down.


Of all the 205 lbers I give Rashad the best chance at Jones, solely because of their training history together; but Jones' physical freakiness- reflexes and the 85" reach is just too much for anyone, imo.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't wait for the whole "Bones-Rampage-Rashad" love-triangle of brotherly love to be over


----------



## Sauce1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sekou said:


> funny....I see no threads giving thanks and praise for his win...guess this will be the first
> 
> I thought Rashad looked damn good out there last night and dominated Tito. As far as the guillotine choke, you can see Rashad has been working on sub defense like crazy (people forget he is a BJJ blackbelt).
> 
> ...


I am reading some interesting points regarding your question. Sure, he was very confident (borderline cocky) in his earlier fights on TUF. The point regarding taking time off is not that valid to me. His primary goal should be to get the belt and that is what he is trying to do.. Look at what happened when Pettit (sp)? took the fight with Guida. He could have waited for the winner of Edgar/Maynard but chose to take a risk and fight earlier. Now he is not the number 1 contender and is in a deep division.. So should we really blame Rashad for waiting for his shot? I do not blame him one bit, as I would do the same. If some kids want to cry about it, well that is on them….

Also, I too do not understand the amount of hate and boos he gets. In his many recent fights, he has carried himself with class and self-respect. Even in the post-fight conference, he gave lots of credit to Tito for stepping up on short-notice, etc. To be honest, no one here is saying what the big elephant in the room is. He is a confident black fighter who is winning his matches against 'popular' fighters. I am sure some will say I am 'playing' the race card but the amount of hate that he gets can certainly be connected to his perceived ‘race’...well some of it anyways.. Some insecure 'fans' cannot stand a black man fighting and winning his fights in the time of fashion that he has. I hope that I am wrong but some folks act like he abused their mother with the amount of anger directed at him….Makes no sense and Get over it.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> This must be same reality that didn't let Evans/Rua happen three weeks later when he would have been medically cleared to fight.


So you're saying he dodged a title fight? Because that what it sounds like you're saying....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> So you're saying he dodged a title fight? Because that what it sounds like you're saying....


Not at all, what I'm saying is that this presumption that Rashad could have waited again doesn't work because the UFC wouldn't allow it. They will honor a contract but if they get an opening to move ahead without you they will.

I think it's a ridiculous argument to say right now as we just saw them bump Evans out of the picture, cut Overeem, and tell Sergei if you win and don't resign the tournament is over. Maybe he had the power to say "Jones isn't fighting I'm not fighting" but he would do that right when he's hearing see ya later Nate, Alistair, and watch your back Sergei.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Not at all, what I'm saying is that this presumption that Rashad could have waited again doesn't work because the UFC wouldn't allow it. They will honor a contract but if they get an opening to move ahead without you they will.
> 
> I think it's a ridiculous argument to say right now as we just saw them bump Evans out of the picture, cut Overeem, and tell Sergei if you win and don't resign the tournament is over. Maybe he had the power to say "Jones isn't fighting I'm not fighting" but he would do that right when he's hearing see ya later Nate, Alistair, and watch your back Sergei.


I dont quite understand your point.


Rashad waited then got injured...so did JBJ (if you count faking an injury)...so whats your point?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

why are people pretending that Rashad didnt get injured??


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't hate Rashad, never have. I have always enjoyed watching him fight.
I do believe comes off as a poor sport sometimes, but that's not enough to hate anyone.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> He could have waited even longer to take on Jones, after waiting on Shogun and getting injured himself.





Sekou said:


> this is the reality that John8204 is pretending to ignore.





Sekou said:


> I dont quite understand your point.


It's presumptuous to think that Zuffa would let a fighter put off a fight for a few weeks. We saw two situations where this case came up with Rashad and Overeem and in both cases what happened....no delay, Overeem is cut Rashad's title shot against Rua was voided.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Im not going to front, Rashad looks ******* awesome. He is serious threat to ANYONE (including JBJ) at LHW. I cant wait for JBJ v Rashad.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> It's presumptuous to think that Zuffa would let a fighter put off a fight for a few weeks. We saw two situations where this case came up with Rashad and Overeem and in both cases what happened....no delay, Overeem is cut Rashad's title shot against Rua was voided.


It wasn't a case of waiting a few weeks. A delay wasn't possible at the time. Jones claimed he needed surgery, so Rashad said "Ok I'm not waiting longer, I want to fight now", and subsequently signed up to fight Davis (risking his contendership needlessly). A few weeks later Jones decides he doesn't need surgery, just rehab. Rampage was available for the fight and coming off a win (just the one I might add) and gets a title shot.

What part of that don't you get?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> It wasn't a case of waiting a few weeks. A delay wasn't possible at the time. Jones claimed he needed surgery, so Rashad said "Ok I'm not waiting longer, I want to fight now", and subsequently signed up to fight Davis (risking his contendership needlessly). A few weeks later Jones decides he doesn't need surgery, just rehab. Rampage was available for the fight and coming off a win (just the one I might add) and gets a title shot.
> 
> What part of that don't you get?


Oh, okay the part where *you think* I'm talking about what happened for the fight last night and the part where I'm talking about the fight in March when Rashad pulled out of his fight with Rua, with his knee that needed rehab.

I also don't get that you didn't know Rampage won two fights. But that's just splitting hairs.

As for Jones, him hurting his hand I don't really care to much about because he did in the octagon beating the living hell out of two guys in a month. And that he's still gonna fight Rampage, and Rashad and Machida and Henderson and whomever else is in line and I don't think we're going to have to wait for one fight a year to see those.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Oh, okay the part where *you think* I'm talking about what happened for the fight last night and the part where I'm talking about the fight in March when Rashad pulled out of his fight with Rua, with his knee that needed rehab.
> 
> I also don't get that you didn't know Rampage won two fights. But that's just splitting hairs.


What's wrong with pulling out of a title fight over injury?

And I forgot Machida, wooops


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I _hated_ Rashad in TUF, but I've grown to like him. He's a hard worker, and has backed off on the trash talk. I respect him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> What's wrong with pulling out of a title fight over injury?


Well if you've already pissed off your boss they can void your contract, not give you your title shot or just cut you.

Also for fans people paid to see you fight and your letting those people down possibly turning them against the sport.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Well if you've already pissed off your boss they can void your contract, not give you your title shot or just cut you.
> 
> Also for fans people paid to see you fight and your letting those people down possibly turning them against the sport.


I would rather be cut and let a few people down rather than fight injured and possibly end my career.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Oh, okay the part where *you think* I'm talking about what happened for the fight last night and the part where I'm talking about the fight in March when Rashad pulled out of his fight with Rua, with his knee that needed rehab.
> 
> I also don't get that you didn't know Rampage won two fights. But that's just splitting hairs.
> 
> As for Jones, him hurting his hand I don't really care to much about because he did in the octagon beating the living hell out of two guys in a month. And that he's still gonna fight Rampage, and Rashad and Machida and Henderson and whomever else is in line and I don't think we're going to have to wait for one fight a year to see those.


:confused02:

what the hell are you talking about?

1) Shougn got knee surgery and had to rehab for a year

2) Rashad tore ligaments in his knee (subsequently got stem cell treatment) and had to rehab

why is this getting so confusing?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Rashad is pretty cool laid back guy. He doesnt talk shit unless he feels attacked.

The taunting is a strategy and it's entertaining. If the opponent feels disrespected by it he should make 1 step forward and try to punish rashad.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Well if you've already pissed off your boss they can void your contract, not give you your title shot or just cut you.
> 
> Also for fans people paid to see you fight and your letting those people down possibly turning them against the sport.


That is totally different circumstances altogether


The card wasn't suddenly rescheduled to a different month
Rashad isn't part of GG and so wouldn't be cut as part of some vendetta
Why would Rashad fight injured just to appease the fans?

You're just trying to flog Rashad with an imaginary set of circumstances


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> I would rather be cut and let a few people down rather than fight injured and possibly end my career.





Sekou said:


> :confused02:
> 
> what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> ...


Well you can also train year round stay in fighting shape so you don't injure your knee. That's what GSP and Cruz do and that's why they are the only champions who haven't pulled out of fights with injuries in recent years.

Also :confused02: was Shogun now 100% for that fight or did he fight hurt because we keep going back and forth on this one.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Well you can also train year round stay in fighting shape so you don't injure your knee. That's what GSP and Cruz do and that's why they are the only champions who haven't pulled out of fights with injuries in recent years.
> 
> Also :confused02: was Shogun now 100% for that fight or did he fight hurt because we keep going back and forth on this one.


Not everyone is a genetic freak like GSP. Out of curiosity, do you train yourself? If you do surely you'd know how easy it is to get injured. Shogun got injured May 2010 during his title win, and was scheduled to fight 10 months later. That's enough time to recover. Whether he was in good shape or not is redundant anyway, he had ample time to do so.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> That is totally different circumstances altogether
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

I don't get what you are trying to say with A. I will say that I wouldn't put it past Evans to try and piggyback onto that huge GSP card to get a better pay check. I think Frank Mir did the same thing with his fight with Lesnar.

B is just splitting hairs. Guys have been cut and punished for video game and T-Shirts Fitch lost his title shot(after Alves) for no explainable reason. 


C as I said if he was in fighting shape that would have lowered his chances of getting hurt, but I would also say no fighter fights 100% injuries are a apart of this sport, Chris Lytle and Gray Maynard both either fought or were willing to fight with that same injury.*


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I don't get what you are trying to say with A. I will say that I wouldn't put it past Evans to try and piggyback onto that huge GSP card to get a better pay check. I think Frank Mir did the same thing with his fight with Lesnar.
> 
> B is just splitting hairs. Guys have been cut and punished for video game and T-Shirts Fitch lost his title shot(after Alves) for no explainable reason.
> 
> ...


A: You claimed he could be cut for not fighting, obviously you're referring to Overeems fight as an example. Otherwise why would you bring up such a situation. No way Rashad could be cut

B: Fine they have been cut for different reasons. None of which apply to Evans. It wouldn't happen no matter how many times you say it.

C: Obviously nobody can be 100%. but it's nobodies right to tell somebody how to live their life. If they don't want to stay in top shape outside of camp then all power to them. Nothing better than a little R&R especially in such a demanding occupation.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> Not everyone is a genetic freak like GSP. Out of curiosity, do you train yourself? If you do surely you'd know how easy it is to get injured. Shogun got injured May 2010 during his title win, and was scheduled to fight 10 months later. That's enough time to recover. Whether he was in good shape or not is redundant anyway, he had ample time to do so.


GSP doesn't engage in the same high risk behavior Shogun and Evans did by going on long breaks and having training camps to get "in shape".

Same thing happens to Velazquez, Ortiz, Griffin, Lesnar, Noguiera, etc etc etc. Injuries pile up and those things tend to happen when you screw around with routine, and rhythm.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> A: You claimed he could be cut for not fighting, obviously you're referring to Overeems fight as an example. Otherwise why would you bring up such a situation. No way Rashad could be cut


I brought it up because it just happened and it was the same ethic, both guys needed a few weeks of rehab to fight. Evans could be cut for a number of reasons, when you opt out of a contract that's a risk. And it's not just about being cut, that's just the extreme.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I brought it up because it just happened and it was the same ethic, both guys needed a few weeks of rehab to fight. Evans could be cut for a number of reasons, when you opt out of a contract that's a risk. And it's not just about being cut, that's just the extreme.


They're not the same thing. It's clear Overeem would not have been cut if not for Zuffa having beef with GG. Rashad is as safe as any other injured fighter


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I haven't like Rashad since day one and that isn't likely ever going to change.

I hate him for that ridiculous taunt he did on TUF, just his taunting in general. His hands are no where near good enough to warrant him dropping them and to taunt his opponents. We all seen what happened when he tried it with Machida.

I don't like his huge, cheesy fake smile he puts on MMA LIVE and just his all round cheesiness and fakeness.

The scripted trash talk he acted against Tito is the new thing, that was unbelievably cringy.

I just don't like the guy.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I've excepted that most people just won't like or get Rashad. That's fine, not everybody is going to like somebody's favourite fighter. The only thing I get bothered about is when people downplay his wins and abilities. So far, I haven't heard people down play the Tito win, which is cool.

As for Rashad vs JBJ. Well, JBJ has to get past Rampage first and even though I think JBJ will win that fight, you can't look past a guy with the power and chin of Rampage. I will no lie, obviously JBJ is mutant of an MMA fighter. Amazing greco roman/judo skills and some of the nastiest ground and pound I have ever seen in my life as well as interesting strikes from the feet. But he is human and there are many questions he has yet to answer.

If Rampage tags him clean, how is gonna react? How is his chin? What can he do from a bottom position? And most importantly, does he have any heart? If he can answer those questions and they are up to scratch with all his other abilities, then I will consider him unbeatable. But for now, the kid is just a great fighter who has yet to answer important questions.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Rashad is obnoxious. I've disliked him since TUF. A lot of his undefeated streak were boring decisions against low caliber fighters. I admit he looks really good now and has become a top LHW fighter but I still don't like him.

As far as JBJ goes, everyone looks unstoppable until they get stopped. Jones does a lot of really impressive _looking_ things in the octagon but so could Bruce Lee. It doesn't mean Bruce Lee wouldn't get destroyed in the UFC. I still say JBJ hasn't been tested.
I think that's fair and objective. He didn't beat the Shogun that stopped Machida, he beat the Shogun that lost to Forest.

If he destroys Rampage i'll be convinced.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

XxDEATHSHEADxX said:


> Rashad is obnoxious. I've disliked him since TUF. * A lot of his undefeated streak were boring decisions against low caliber fighters*. I admit he looks really good now and has become a top LHW fighter but I still don't like him.
> 
> As far as JBJ goes, everyone looks unstoppable until they get stopped. Jones does a lot of really impressive _looking_ things in the octagon but so could Bruce Lee. It doesn't mean Bruce Lee wouldn't get destroyed in the UFC. I still say JBJ hasn't been tested.
> I think that's fair and objective. He didn't beat the Shogun that stopped Machida, he beat the Shogun that lost to Forest.
> ...


Low caliber fighters? Ohhhh I see you're talking about the likes of Griffin, Bisping and Liddel right?? :confused03:

The fact is once he proved to be worthy of proper competition, he got it. Early days in the UFC he fought in a few Fight Nights and had those "low caliber" fights, to prove himself obviously. No point throwing him in at the deep end. Then his 5th fight in the company was Ortiz. That was the beginning of his top level career, and since then he's had one loss in 8. All are very good fighters. Basically, because you don't like him you're just inventing ways to diss him


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The more interviews I read and watch from Rashad, the more I wonder why I ever hated him. He seems like a chill & humble dude as far as his interviews goes. I'd have thought the Matt Hughes perpetrated hate would have faded by now; Matt Hughes initiated my dislike for Rashad. War Rashad when he fightes Jon Diva Jones.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Well you can also train year round stay in fighting shape so you don't injure your knee. That's what GSP and Cruz do and that's why they are the only champions who haven't pulled out of fights with injuries in recent years.


YOU ARE A MOOK :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Sauce1 said:


> To be honest, no one here is saying what the big elephant in the room is. *He is a confident black fighter who is winning his matches against 'popular' fighters.* I am sure some will say I am 'playing' the race card but the amount of hate that he gets can certainly be connected to his perceived ‘race’...well some of it anyways.. Some insecure 'fans' cannot stand a black man fighting and winning his fights in the time of fashion that he has. I hope that I am wrong but *some folks act like he abused their mother with the amount of anger directed at him….Makes no sense and Get over it*.


pretty much.


If Rashad was a "normal" white fighter from middle America, all of this hate wouldnt be far less intense. People talk about Koscheck and Bisping...but Ive never seen them recieve this level of hatred....and they are genuine trash talkers, with no qualms about it.

*btw...didnt Tito "jokingly" call him a "nappy headed whore" in the prelims of UFC 73??*


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> *I've excepted that most people just won't like or get Rashad. That's fine, not everybody is going to like somebody's favourite fighter.* The only thing I get bothered about is when people downplay his wins and abilities. So far, I haven't heard people down play the Tito win, which is cool.


_"There are billions of personalities out there. You can't please all of them."_

Guess who said this...?! 



Jon Jones



The Dark Knight said:


> As for Rashad vs JBJ. Well, JBJ has to get past Rampage first and even though I think JBJ will win that fight, you can't look past a guy with the power and chin of Rampage. I will no lie, obviously JBJ is mutant of an MMA fighter. Amazing greco roman/judo skills and some of the nastiest ground and pound I have ever seen in my life as well as interesting strikes from the feet. But he is human and there are many questions he has yet to answer.
> 
> If Rampage tags him clean, how is gonna react? How is his chin? What can he do from a bottom position? And most importantly, does he have any heart? If he can answer those questions and they are up to scratch with all his other abilities, then I will consider him unbeatable. But for now, the kid is just a great fighter who has yet to answer important questions.


Hopefully Jones vs Evans will happen at the end of this year.
The sooner, the better.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sekou said:


> pretty much.
> 
> 
> If Rashad was a "normal" white fighter from middle America, all of this hate wouldnt be far less intense. People talk about Koscheck and Bisping...but Ive never seen them recieve this level of hatred....and they are genuine trash talkers, with no qualms about it.
> ...


No way, I see way more hate towards bisping & Kos than towards Rashad & same with Brock when he was healthy and fighting.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yep, that's why Anderson Silva and Rampage are hated so much :sarcastic12: It has nothing to do with race except for the select few who bring it up on here ALL the time. I think Koscheck and Bisping are hated worse than Evans. Koscheck is half black by the way so does that mean he is only half hated?


Sekou said:


> pretty much.
> 
> 
> If Rashad was a "normal" white fighter from middle America, all of this hate wouldnt be far less intense. People talk about Koscheck and Bisping...but Ive never seen them recieve this level of hatred....and they are genuine trash talkers, with no qualms about it.
> ...


----------



## Sauce1 (Aug 5, 2009)

js9234 said:


> Yep, that's why Anderson Silva and Rampage are hated so much :sarcastic12: It has nothing to do with race except for the select few who bring it up on here ALL the time. I think Koscheck and Bisping are hated worse than Evans. Koscheck is half black by the way so does that mean he is only half hated?


It is interesting that you brought Rampage and Anderson up. I expected that someone would. Rampage fits the stereotypical aggressive angry black man (howling, big chain, etc.).. So some people just laugh at him like he is a child. I respect his skills and what he has gone through. But to compare Rampage and Rashad is a big false. As for Anderson, he has experienced hate too. From my recollection, every time Chael makes an ignorant comment about Brazil and Anderson's English, some of the casual mainstream 'fans' have to laugh. If you look deeper, that is connected to prejudice too...Imagine a Brazilian fighter trashing an American fighter like that.. That person would not be very popular.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

I am sure 100% that one of those rashad or rampage will bit jbj, 100%!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

js9234 said:


> Yep, that's why Anderson Silva and Rampage are hated so much :sarcastic12: It has nothing to do with race except for the select few who bring it up on here ALL the time. I think Koscheck and Bisping are hated worse than Evans. Koscheck is half black by the way so does that mean he is only half hated?


Anderson Silva is not American. I remember a post here about 2 years ago arguing that Anderson Silva isnt "really Black" and some people actually tried to defend this :laugh:...I guess him being Brazilian presents a different cultural paradigm for most white Americans....he's Black but he doesnt come with that historical racial stigma that most American "coloureds" have. He's "foreign" :thumbsup:

Rampage....of course people love Rampage. He is slapstick and appeases most white fans. A Black guy with a chain around his neck, howling at an invisible moon and always hanging at the Playboy mansion with a ridiculous looking monster truck!?? Of course!! He is entertaining  I also read a Playboy interview with Rampage where he "jokingly" stated he prefers white or Asian women because he "dont want his babies too dark" :sarcastic12:

but Rashad....oh boy. A Black guy from New York whom has a Black wife, deals with inner city kids in Brooklyn, speaks eloquently and is beating "popular" fighters?  He must be super arrogant, overrated and a total douche 









































:laugh: :thumb02:


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't find Rampage or Chael funny at all. Some people read way too much into stuff. There's no conspiracy to keep the black man down. I would think most people like fighters for their fighting style and personality rather than where they are from or the color of their skin. I don't remember hardly any posts just bashing someone for the color of their skin or where they grew up except for the peole yelling racism for no real reason.


Sauce1 said:


> It is interesting that you brought Rampage and Anderson up. I expected that someone would. Rampage fits the stereotypical aggressive angry black man (howling, big chain, etc.).. So some people just laugh at him like he is a child. I respect his skills and what he has gone through. But to compare Rampage and Rashad is a big false. As for Anderson, he has experienced hate too. From my recollection, every time Chael makes an ignorant comment about Brazil and Anderson's English, some of the casual mainstream 'fans' have to laugh. If you look deeper, that is connected to prejudice too...Imagine a Brazilian fighter trashing an American fighter like that.. That person would not be very popular.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sekou said:


> Anderson Silva is not American. I remember a post here about 2 years ago arguing that Anderson Silva isnt "really Black" and some people actually tried to defend this :laugh:...I guess him being Brazilian presents a different cultural paradigm for most white Americans....he's Black but he doesnt come with that historical racial stigma that most American "coloureds" have. He's "foreign" :thumbsup:
> 
> Rampage....of course people love Rampage. He is slapstick and appeases most white fans. A Black guy with a chain around his neck, howling at an invisible moon and always hanging at the Playboy mansion with a ridiculous looking monster truck!?? Of course!! He is entertaining  I also read a Playboy interview with Rampage where he "jokingly" stated he prefers white or Asian women because he "dont want his babies too dark" :sarcastic12:
> 
> ...


Or maybe people just think he's a dick, did that ever occur to you? a dick is a dick no matter what color.



> I don't find Rampage or Chael funny at all. Some people read way too much into stuff. There's no conspiracy to keep the black man down. I would think most people like fighters for their fighting style and personality rather than where they are from or the color of their skin. I don't remember hardly any posts just bashing someone for the color of their skin or where they grew up except for the peole yelling racism for no real reason.


Yes common sence we like this, plz more of this :thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Sekou said:


> Anderson Silva is not American. I remember a post here about 2 years ago arguing that Anderson Silva isnt "really Black" and some people actually tried to defend this :laugh:...I guess him being Brazilian presents a different cultural paradigm for most white Americans....he's Black but he doesnt come with that historical racial stigma that most American "coloureds" have. He's "foreign" :thumbsup:
> 
> Rampage....of course people love Rampage. He is slapstick and appeases most white fans. A Black guy with a chain around his neck, howling at an invisible moon and always hanging at the Playboy mansion with a ridiculous looking monster truck!?? Of course!! He is entertaining  I also read a Playboy interview with Rampage where he "jokingly" stated he prefers white or Asian women because he "dont want his babies too dark" :sarcastic12:
> 
> *but Rashad....oh boy. A Black guy from New York whom has a Black wife, deals with inner city kids in Brooklyn, speaks eloquently and is beating "popular" fighters?  He must be super arrogant, overrated and a total douche *


lol i thought you were talking about jon jones for a second. lol the irony here is that a lot of the rashad fans on here hate jon jones and think hes arrogant and cocky but i never hear "its cuz hes black" from you or anyone else. is it because your not a fan? lol:confused05:

shad is not even close to the most hated mma fighter out there, fedor, bisping, barnett, hughes, page are easily hated on more. its not even close. just search this forum, lol you will find at least twice as many threads hating on page, even for things hes not dirrectly involved in. page only needs to show up to have haters paint him in a neagative light.

lol stop bringing up rasahad and race and get off his nuts.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> *lol i thought you were talking about jon jones for a second*. lol the irony here is that a lot of the rashad fans on here hate jon jones and think hes arrogant and cocky but i never hear "its cuz hes black" from you or anyone else. is it because your not a fan? lol:confused05:
> 
> shad is not even close to the most hated mma fighter out there, fedor, bisping, barnett, hughes, page are easily hated on more. its not even close. just search this forum, lol you will find at least twice as many threads hating on page, even for things hes not dirrectly involved in. page only needs to show up to have haters paint him in a neagative light.
> 
> lol stop bringing up rasahad and race and get off his nuts.



uhhhh...have you seen Jon Jones wife dude? :laugh: 

Lets just say she could be a good model for American Eagle or Abercrombie & Fitch :thumb02:

Im just bringing up the reality I see in front my face. But like I said...I notice my European and Aussie white chums have a TOOOOOTALLY different viewpoint about issues like this, in comparison to my white American friends 


funny you mention Barnett....popped for roids 3 times and people are still vouching for him and defending his re-entry back in the UFC :laugh:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't see why people hate Rashad so much. I mean he's not cocky. He's very respectful. He doesn't run his mouth a whole lot. Idk I guess he rubs people the wrong way.

Anyways, I think Josh Koscheck, and Frank Mir have always been the most hated fighters in the UFC.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

dlxrevolution said:


> Anyways, I think Josh Koscheck, and *Frank Mir* have always been the most hated fighters in the UFC.


:confused02:

lol...no offense, but you guys are bringin some names out the woodworks

next someone is gonna say Brandon Vera is the most hated fighter :laugh:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Sekou said:


> :confused02:
> 
> lol...no offense, but you guys are bringin some names out the woodworks
> 
> next someone is gonna say Brandon Vera is the most hated fighter :laugh:


Maybe you do, but I don't know of a single person that likes Frank Mir. Just go on Youtube and look at any video with Frank Mir. Just a bunch of ridiculous rants. 

If nothing else, you can't argue with Josh Koscheck.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> Maybe you do, but I don't know of a single person that likes Frank Mir. Just go on Youtube and look at any video with Frank Mir. Just a bunch of ridiculous rants.
> 
> If nothing else, you can't argue with Josh Koscheck.


It's true, Kos, Hughes, Brock, Bisping and yes Mir as well, they all get hated on alot. I actually kind of dislike all of them including Mir.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> Of all the 205 lbers I give Rashad the best chance at Jones, solely because of their training history together; but Jones' physical freakiness- reflexes and the 85" reach is just too much for anyone, imo.


No imo the best chance has Lyoto Machida, but thats obvious actually!

Rashad would handle him as well!


Reach doesn't matter if you have no clue how to strike. Example? Steven Struve.. 

Jones is slow his footwork is really, really terrible.
He's an easy target on the feet for every above average striker and Rashad and Rampage and definitely Lyoto are more then just average.

His reflexes on the feet are among the worst in the division actually.

You just need to watch him fight and you can see that.


Not to mention his BJJ is way below the top guys in the division, except Rampage of course.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

hellholming said:


> don't forget Chuck.


VERY VERY TRUE! And I did forget, that's pretty much where it all started.



Sekou said:


> Ive never liked Forrest Griffin. Never been impressed with him.


Okay, obviously EVERYBODY was meant to exagerate a point but thanks for sharing. I think it's safe to say that 9 out of 10 fans in a bar are cheering for Forrest every time he fights.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I actually really like Forrest. Hard to imagine people being indifferent towards him. Good well rounded fighter. He does have heart and happens to be a hysterically funny writer, too. That said, it will be difficult for him to recapture the title. The division is just too tough right now.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> The more interviews I read and watch from Rashad, the more I wonder why I ever hated him. He seems like a chill & humble dude as far as his interviews goes. I'd have thought the Matt Hughes perpetrated hate would have faded by now; Matt Hughes initiated my dislike for Rashad. War Rashad when he fightes Jon Diva Jones.


I agree completely. I never really disliked Rashad, but never really liked him either. I rooted against him for the most part, not because of dislike but because I liked his opponent(s). The Page/Rashad fight I wanted Page to win and was pissed how the fight went on, but after that, hearing him talk and seeing his dedication to the sport has made me a pretty big fan. He seems to be misunderstood by a lot of people. One thing though, I have always respected his talent and think he's certainly one of the top dogs in the division.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> I don't know of a single person that likes Frank Mir.


*raises hand*


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i always liked rashad tbh, then again i didn't watch the season of tuf he was in so i might be missing something


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hellholming said:


> *raises hand*


*raises hand too*


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Rashad is an annual candidate for "most improved" just about every single year; he's that dedicated.

It's pretty obvious he has jealousy issues however, stirring up crap with Jon Jones. But he's a very good fighter and a solid draw.

I have to say, I am looking forward to Bones winning against Rashad however. 

edit: to answer your question, I think Rashad's significant other is probably much more hated than Rashad himself.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

the most hated fighter was/is Tito, and will still be him for quite some time. next to that is koscheck.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Sekou said:


> funny....I see no threads giving thanks and praise for his win...guess this will be the first
> 
> I thought Rashad looked damn good out there last night and dominated Tito. As far as the guillotine choke, you can see Rashad has been working on sub defense like crazy (people forget he is a BJJ blackbelt).
> 
> ...


No its Jon Jones.


----------

